
npm@3 Exits Beta - btmills
https://github.com/npm/npm/releases/tag/v3.3.4
======
WorldMaker
The big changes between npm@2 and npm@3 are the node_modules flattening, which
has been a huge pain for those of us doing development on Windows given the
MAX_PATH issues deeply nested node_modules have caused.

Very excited to see this out of beta!

(Also, the new Unicode progress bars are cute and more interesting to watch
than the classic |\\-/| spinner...)

